# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Phoenix Research Labs

## Heavy

Deca 250 and Test 250.

----------


## test=magic

my boy took there deca and enanthate xcept them cam in 20 ml bottle went from 275 to 305 2 cc of each a week fro 10 weeks

----------

